# German Trains crash head on, several fatalities.



## caravanman (Feb 9, 2016)

Shocking news today:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-35530538

Ed.


----------



## NW cannonball (Feb 9, 2016)

> Two passenger trains have collided head-on near the town of Bad Aibling in the southern German state of Bavaria. Police told German agencies that at least nine people have been killed and 108 injured.


From New York Times report . No clues yet as to cause. See also Deutsche Welle report.

"head on crash" inexcusable.

Photo at chiemgau24.de -


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 9, 2016)

According the the Guardian, the line had some sort of version of PTC:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/feb/09/bavaria-train-crash-german-police-report-deaths-and-injuries

"State-owned Deutsche Bahn is responsible for the track. The line has a system that makes a train brake automatically if it goes through a red light."


----------



## jis (Feb 9, 2016)

Sounds like Santa Fe style ATS and not full PTC.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 9, 2016)

Sad indeed!

Be interesting to see if human error or mechanical failure is the main cause! PTC is not always a "Fail Safe" sure thing!


----------



## jis (Feb 9, 2016)

Very often human ingenuity trumps all attempts to protect things. For example on the Detroit Line in ITCS territory a human forgot to reset the system to automatic in a signal cabinet causing a train to get routed onto a siding and derail even though it had clear signal.


----------



## keelhauled (Feb 9, 2016)

The trouble with making things foolproof is the world can always come up with a better fool.


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2016)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/ten-dead-more-than-80-injured-in-bavaria-train-crash/ar-BBpj9Av?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## HighBall (Apr 12, 2016)

Controller in German train crash admits to playing game on phone: prosecutors


----------

